# Ford 2600 Trans and Axle Lubricants



## frottoir (Apr 13, 2009)

I have a late 70s 2600, 3 cyl gas, 3 spd, tractor and I would like to change my drive fluids, but I don't have any specs on the types to use. Can anybody help me find that info? Any body know where to find the serial number on this machine?


----------



## amherst (Apr 11, 2009)

Try the tractordata.com its a great site and should be able to find your answers. The serial number on my 5610 is on the top right side of transmision hope this helps


----------

